# Experience with CHF in dogs?



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

8 years ago my beloved Walker hound had congestive heart failure, and I was in an emotional place in my life, where I just held on to her and held on to her, we medicated/doctored her like crazy, she was drinking/peeing constantly in order to keep her heart going, etc, etc. Looking back, I feel that I was selfish, and prolonged her suffering so I could have more time with her, which is not right.

Now our 14yo house Beagle is facing the same thing, has had a heart murmer since birth, started showing signs of CHF last summer (heck, DH even installed a.c. just for her!). We have not had to medicate her to this point (just kept her stress level down, kept her schedule regular, changed her food, etc), but I've noticed her really slipping since Christmas. Last night she was laying on her side and she was bloated like a pregnant sow (which I know is water retention), and she just had that look in her eyes like she was uncomfortable and didn't know why. I called the vet this am and got her in for this afternoon, but of course now she's rebounded slightly and is looking peppier.

I know CHF can be a long, slow thing but if you've had a dog with it in the past, how much did you do, vet wise, and how did you make that final decision?

Thanks for your advice!

Terri


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Fourteen is a good long time for a dog to live. When a dog is on her last legs she will seem to rebound, but she isn't. Ask your vet if there is something to help with the water retention, and for some idea of her life expectancy. Maybe all you can do is keep her comfortable, but that is enough.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I just went through this with my 13yr old. I actually just put him down a week ago. He too took a turn for the worse right before Christmas. We took him to the vet and she said his heart murmur was just about as bad as it could get. We put him on one more med and it perked him up for maybe a day, but after that he just didn't do great. For me it got to the point where he just wasn't happy or comfortable, he couldn't keep food down all the time, he would have runny poop. I was only holding on for me so I made the decision to put him down. I didn't want him to get to the point where he was suffering or in major pain.

With your girl I would say talk to the vet and just keep her comfortable for as long as you can. I did that with my boy but I knew looking in his eyes when the time had come. He had this look and I just knew he was just done. My heart goes out to you and I hope you have more time left with your special girl. (((hugs)))

Justine


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

If she hasn't been medicated yet, some meds might do the trick and buy some quality time. That is the stages of the disease...first lifestyle changes, then meds, then maybe stronger meds, and then release to the bridge if they don't make the journey themselves.

I personally would give the meds a few days to work and see if it provides relief.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I believe Lasix (Furosemide), a diuretic, is often a good first try at medication for canine edema from heart failure. That'd be up to your vet, a bit of net searching shows generally a dose of 1 to 2 mg per pound of animal's weight, adjustable depending on response. So, first, it looks to me like it's possible you might get a year or two or longer quality time from vet visits to establish diagnosis & treatment meds and dosages. IF your vet settles on Lasix and feels it might function for some period of time like six months or longer, AND the prescription charge seems high, you might consider alldaychemist or some other online source, Lasix is quite cheap other than the shipping and looks to me to come in pill sizes that MIGHT be easily chopped in half, or not, to match pet dosage levels (40 mg and 100 mg).... if it doesn't need to be an entire coated pill to pass through the stomach, or whatever... vet should be consulted on that. Here, if the daily dose were to be 40 mg, the med itself would be only $1 for two weeks' worth (but flat $25 S&H is what this source charges... so, umm, daily dose 40 mg, order 25 packs of 15 in one shipment, that'd be a year's supply roughly for $50):
https://www.alldaychemist.com/manufacturer.php?id_manufacturer=430
I haven't done any comparative shopping there at sites like PetMeds or whatever.

Of course, if you have any other meds prescribed for pets, livestock, or yourself that they list, you can often save a bundle with a combined order, I've never seen the S&H be anything but $25 flat.


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

OP here, sorry it took me a while to get back, but I appreciate the information. The vet said that while her heart murmer is quite severe (I believe she said it's a 4, you can literally feel it from the outside), it has not gotten worse in the past year. For the current flare up, she put her on a short term run (I think a month) of Lasix. Because she also has spinal stenosis (which causes her pain when she stoops to potty, so she just holds it, which backs everything up, which causes more pain, which puts more stress on the heart), the vet also put her on a short term anti inflammatory and some mild pain killer.

Hopefully she'll settle out, and be back to her usual self, for however much longer that she has.

Thanks again!
Terri


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Keep us posted; hoping for some nice quality time for you both.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

DryHeat said:


> I believe Lasix (Furosemide), a diuretic,


Lasix could give you more time and make the dog much more comfortable. It's not expensive--$4 on the WM list. In bigger dogs they can also use digoxin, but don't usually use it in the tiny ones. Both the drugs are inexpensive and can completely alleviate symptoms in some cases.


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

We're trying to keep the Lasix low, because she has to be alone for 6 hours while I'm at work, so has to be able to hold it that long (I've already been getting up and letting her out in the middle of the night for the past year or so). I know we could do the puppy pads, but she's rather prideful and know it would be hard on her. So far, she's able to hold it...

Terri


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

Just thought I'd update, since I appreciate all your posts...

Angel was on 2X/day Lasix May/June/July, and we had to run the a.c. on high no matter what the temp outside to keep her comfortable.

This past week, she's been so uncomfortable that the vet bumped her to 3X/day without even having me bring her in (helps to have a vet who trusts your background in dogs). When she wakes in the night and gets up, she coughs terribly, it's heartrending, yet it doesn't seem to bother her.

If she's not better by midweek, she'll have to go in and actually be seen, and then we might have more decisions to make. I don't want to see her suffer, but it's always hard to say goodbye:Bawling:.

Hounds are way too tough, their spirit is willing even as the body weakens. The rest of the dogs were being boxed up to go out for training, she ran out the door and made two loops around the property before I could catch her again .

Thanks again for all your support. I enjoy reading them all!

Terri the Yoopermom (to 7 hounds and 1 Boston Terrier rescue)


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It sounds like you may be getting close to time to make a decision. You love her, and don't want her to suffer. I pray for the best for all of you, and peace in your lives and for your canine friend. I'm sorry she her body is failing her.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I am sad for all of you and hoping that your dog makes the decision for you.

Ours found one of her favorite spots outside on a very hot day, curled up, and was gone! 

Thinking of all of you.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Like Cathleen, my MIL's dog did the same. Curled up under the bed when they were gone and came back out long enough to pass peacefully in MIL's arms. Praying that God makes the decision before you have to. (((HUGS)))


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

In my 45 years of life and many dogs owned, I've only had one die "naturally", it makes me sad....

We had to have Angel put down last Sunday, which was tremendously hard for me. No matter how often you go through it, it never gets easier.

We buried her on the cliff overlooking the river at our home, in the "hound dog cemetary" next to her two buddies from when she was younger who passed on six years ago.

Now to get her her own lilac bush and laser cut river stone to memorialize a great little beagle....

Thanks for all your support, I really enjoy reading everyone's threads.

Terri


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

(((((hugs)))) I am so sorry yoopermom . I love where her resting place is though, it sounds so beautiful and peaceful. The perfect place to be the final resting place of a dear old friend. Oh gosh now I am crying :Bawling:. 

Justine


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Rest in peace Angel.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh shoot...  I'm so sorry you're hurting. 
We lost our 15 yr old border collie about the time you first posted this, to CHF. Though actually it was a stroke that brought him low. DH took him in at midnight to have him put down. It broke his heart. 

It's so hard to let them go...


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

((((hugs)))) I am so sorry.


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts, I knew you'd understand.

One precious thing that came from this: Angel was VERY nervous around small children, would never have hurt them, but preferred to run and hide, or, if cornered, to simply turn her head away and wait for them to be done. (My fault for not socializing her better when she was little herself...)

Well, we only see my stepbrother's "pack" of kids (five under ten) every Thanksgiving weekend when we all stay at my mom's/their dad's house. Every year they've all seen Angel, and I never thought anything of it.

When they saw on Facebook that she had passed, they all wrote to me memories they had of what a good dog she was and how much they loved that she "loved children". 

I think that she really taught them how to interact with a dog that's not *overtly* loving and outgoing. Their shyest boy would literally sit next to her and look the other way himself .

Really touched my heart....

Terri


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

oh Terri, just seeing this now and have tears in my eyes for you.

I am sorry that Angel is gone and very sad that you are hurting like this. I am glad that some things are bringing smiles and hope that every day gets a little easier and a little more filled with the joyous, happy memories of good years spent together.


----------

